# Can someone tell me about this spartan??????



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

Recently i was in the local outdoor store and found a used sparton/remington auto 3.5 russian made mint condition i think it was a model 453 but not sure for 299.99 i put it in layaway but i know nothing about russion made guns and when i get a gun i use them hard none of that just for looks stuff!!! It actually looked good to me black with chrome action Was that a good choice???????????????????? Can anyone tell me about this gun make or model?????????????????????


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a link

What you purchased was a 153 or 154 semi auto. I know of 2 of them and they have had no problems in the field. I own a Over/Under and use it hard. it has stood up for me.

http://www.baikalinc.ru/eng/prod/rifle/art/

Bob


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

There's a pretty good discussion going on about this gun on duckhunting chat. 
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=13163


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

For reviews of your gun, go to www.shotgunworld.com


----------

